# what do u think?



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

hi everyone .. this is my third times to post on id forum..
i always appreciate ur help..









ok.... this is also one of my piranha club members p.. he wanna make sure to know this is black diamond.. cuz he paid alot i guess...
this rhom is around 9inch..
if u think the pic is crappy...let me know ... i will ask other pics..

thanks..


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

You will need to get some better pictures to say.i cant even tell that that fish is s.rhombeous from those pictures.....

if it is a sparkly rhom, he can call it diamond no problem....


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Can you get a side view.


----------



## brandtixmn (Jun 4, 2005)

sorrie about crappy pics...i will get better pics as soon as possible..

thanks for all ur helps..


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I am 100% confident that that fish is a rhom. But that is my opinion. He has a diamond form, so go ahead ans call it a diamond. lol!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Those pics aren't crappy, they are clear. We just need a side flank shot of the entire fish.

From those pics I'd say rhom.


----------



## Pat (Jul 19, 2004)

That's a diamond Rhom. Nice humeral spot. He's got the Red eye. It's not the flash that's making the outter edge red because you can see the black line through it. As well it's got diamond scales.

Diamond Rhom.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks like a rhom from the pics. You could call it a diamond rhom if you want due to the spangling I guess.

Post better pics when you get them...a nice side shot would make it easier to ID as a rhom.

Closed.


----------

